# Bogut's back, and his back is progressing



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Optimistic news on Bogut's back:



> During the past month, which he spent in his hometown of Melbourne, Bogut was able to get on the basketball court for the first time since late January.
> 
> "I was doing three days core (weight work) and running on grass, and the other two I was doing some shooting," Bogut said of his five-day workweeks. "I'm doing it up slowly, but I feel pretty good so far.
> 
> "I think it's on pace. I have the rest of the off-season to do the little things, strengthen my core, my glutes and my hips. I haven't really had a chance to do that in many off-seasons."


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/53866962.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Encouraging to hear that he is back to participating in basketball activities.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Most Improved Player of 09 - 10


----------

